
Ask HN: Do you let your politics guide your business decisions? - somenomadicguy
Right now I have a rather lucrative opportunity with a start-up that is associated with Peter Thiel.  As a man of good conscience, I cannot do business with  him, because of his support of Donald Trump, his bullying of Valleywag, and for Palantir technologies. I&#x27;ve just decided to send them a rejection letter, with a reason why. I feel the same way about Ycombinator now, and would not do business with any YC start-ups (and I have worked for 3 so far), if avoidable, because of his association.<p>I&#x27;m curious, how many of you would do the same, whatever your political opinions? I&#x27;m turning down a salary that is 50% more than I have ever made, with no regrets, but a curiosity how many people would put personal convictions ahead of personal gain?
======
aws_ls
IMHO you are being _too_ idealistic. To illustrate, I would definitely not
allow any malpractice/bigotry/corruption to directly benefit me. But if I
_need_ to do business with guys who have done malpractice/bigotry/corruption
in some other context. I will try that it doesn't bother me. Also because
decisions taken very idealistically come to haunt us later in life.

I believe Peter Thiel or his associates have given you this opportunity for
your skills, which you worked at for years. Why should you waste it, if that
opprtunity is good? Of course you may not participate in other aspects of
their life and quit later on if needed.

Similarly the opinion on YC, because Thiel is associated, is even more far
fetched. This is border line extreme idealism. Not healthy & not sustainable,
and may leave us with regrets later on.

------
J_Darnley
How _privileged_ are you to be able to turn down a job? Oh, it's just a
different job for more money. I guess you're not that privileged.

